# Audi TT is Mk20 to MK60 upgrade possible?



## minimivic (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a 2000 Audi TT quattro 225 without an ABS pump (long story). ABS pump 8n0907379e and 8n0614517 according to etka

I cant get a replacement unit here in the UK but I can get An MK60 8n0 907 379H 8n0 614517E which is from a 2002> TT I am told that electrically it will fit but the pipework needs some alterations. Can someone confirm this.
Will I need to recode it for my car etc.

Thanks


----------

